# To the Batcopter!



## BrianM (Dec 3, 1998)

Revell's reissue of the "MASH" era Bell helicopter is scheduled for April. It will have options to build with gurneys, or as a gun ship. Of course, this is THE kit for Batcopter conversions. Have to wonder if anyone will produce afterpart "Bat Parts".


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Doubtful. Its not like anyone made Bat parts for the MRC/Academy Bell which is a better model than Revell's and which has also been on the market continuously for about the last 15 years.

I wonder which version would be best for the Batcopter anyway? Yes they are both Bell choppers but they are different production versions. Revells is not the right type for the MASH bird despite the kit packaging in the past.


----------



## GordonMitchell (Feb 12, 2009)

I'm sure the MRC kit is the right option for conversion to a bat copter it has the right shaped twin fuel tanks being the later(era)model,the Revell kit is the earlier model with the single fuel tank,don't know why nobody has done a kit of it as they have with every other bat vehicle from the 60's movie and I for one would buy a couple(to lazy to build the wings and vacform box myself)
cheers,Gordon


----------



## Capt. Krik (May 26, 2001)

GordonMitchell said:


> I'm sure the MRC kit is the right option for conversion to a bat copter it has the right shaped twin fuel tanks being the later(era)model,the Revell kit is the earlier model with the single fuel tank,don't know why nobody has done a kit of it as they have with every other bat vehicle from the 60's movie and I for one would buy a couple(to lazy to build the wings and vacform box myself)
> cheers,Gordon


Actually, it's the reverse. The Revell kit had the twin tanks and the MRC kit had the single tank. I know because I have both kits. The problem with the Revell tanks is they are the smaller tanks and not the larger ones used on later models on which the Batcopter is based. Also the Revell cockpit is a little closer to the Batcopter then the MRC kit. The MRC kit is better detailed but you will have to make modifications to match the batcopter. The odd part is the MRC kit is closer to the copter used in the M*A*S*H tv series then the Revell kit. The Revell kit is listed as the M*A*S*H copter.


----------



## GordonMitchell (Feb 12, 2009)

Cheers Capt,Havn't looked in a while at the kits I knew I had bought one for the Bat,one for M.A.S.H and another for the chase copter in You only Live Twice and was looking to scratch a Little Nellie in 1/35,I did buy an Italeri 1/72 Bell recently which is also ideal for the Batcopter,if I remember I think smallartworks had a batcopter on his site a while back,and a question....were the wings solid or tensioned fabric like a hangglider as its unclear watching the film as you dont get to close to it to see properly,cheers,Gordon


----------



## fxshop (May 19, 2004)

Like this? Jim Small has a nice one...
Randy


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

fxshop said:


> Like this? Jim Small has a nice one...
> Randy


That's incredible!


----------



## flyer00jay (Mar 24, 2011)

Wowwie! That's the coolest.


----------



## Dave P (Jan 5, 2005)

I did mine in the late 90s. Used the MRC kit as the base - it has the right skids, and the fuel tanks from the Revell. The wings are sheet styrene formed after heating with a hairdryer. Batman and Robin are converted pilot figures.


----------



## flyer00jay (Mar 24, 2011)

Dave,
Also a really nice piece of work!


----------



## Capt. Krik (May 26, 2001)

The Italeri kit is a fine little kit. I still have one in my stash that I will probably do as a straight build. If I'm not mistaken that kit contains both the large and small tanks. They also made a 1/48th scale version that is excellent. Don't know if that one is still available, I haven't seen it listed anywhere for a while.


----------



## MightyMax (Jan 21, 2000)

I have both the MRC and Revell kits that someday one was gonna be a BC. I forget which one is actually closest to the version but once the project starts I can figure it out again.
What I always wished was that someone at least did a template or set of drawings so this scale idiot could get wings and bubble scallops the right shape and size!

Max Bryant


----------

